
Ask HN: Acquisition after 1.5yrs - eaglehead
So we are a startup that was launched 1.5yrs ago. We are working on some exciting stuff, are bootstrapped so far and are generating revenue.<p>Now we got approached by a fortune 500 company that wants to acquire us. This is my first time as a founder to be on this type of call, so didn&#x27;t really know how to respond.<p>We told them that we are open to acquisition talks  and then they told me to come back to them with a dollar amount.<p>Now I am not sure how to come up with that dollar amount. Clearly, they are not buying us for our revenue. This is a technology play.<p>How should I go about putting a number to it?<p>Thanks.
======
cvaidya1986
This is not financial advice however, I’d try to find valuations of similar
companies at similar stages, factor in growth numbers, growth potential and
lifetime value per user.

